# Stock market analyser ad question



## mime (20 July 2007)

Hey guys. I was in the car the other day listening to the radio and an came up about the stock market analzer or something. The ad talked about Warren Buffet the manager(not Warren Buffet) needing help with analyzing stocks. Does anyone know who the group in the ad is?


----------

